# rats hide during winter?



## marmite_madness (Dec 10, 2007)

even though im aving major problems with the girls...i wondered if anyone elses seem to start sleeping more during winter? its not cold in my house as the heatings on pretty much all the time, but since its became winter, they seem to hide in their bed all the time...

is this natural?


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

My girls seem to be sleeping alot at the moment - altho my room is really cold when the heating isn't on, so I imagine it's because they don't want to get their feet and tails cold :lol: 

I'm sure there's nothing wrong with your ratties and altho you say it's warm in your house, I'm sure they could and can quite easily feel a chill.


----------



## ChrisUFO (May 24, 2007)

I've found my girls to be sleeping alot more than normal lately too--figured it was some kind of winter hibernating instinct.


----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm...I don't think rats hibernate, does anybody know anything about this?

One thought, though...rats are naturally nocturnal (although my rats have adapted to be awake a lot during the day, like I'm sure lots of other members' have). Since it's winter, the night is much longer than usual, so maybe they are active at night more so than in the summer, when the nights are short? This would explain why they need the extra sleep during the day. I know the boys, who stay in my bedroom, have been driving me nuts hopping around all night lately, which they don't usually do. It's sort of the opposite for them than it is for us...we see shorter days, they see longer nights.  

Just a theory. :wink:


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

Rats donÂ´t hibernate. By the way i have seen wild rats running on snow for several times.

I dont see any difference. Litte iones are always jumping and playiing, old rats sleep more, especiallly when they are in cage.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

what i do is put an electric heating blacking over top of there cage so they can stay warm. rats do not hibernate and if you are only moderating this action in they daytime, they are most likely to be sleeping because rats are nocturnal. are the sleeping in the middle of the night? i guess you could set an alarm clock for midnight and see if they are still sleeping at that point. if they are sleeping day and night, try seeing your doctor.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

rattusnorvegicus said:


> what i do is put an electric heating blacking over top of there cage so they can stay warm.


That sounds really unsafe


----------



## Pink (Dec 27, 2007)

I have six girls, who are still extremely active, even though I live in the extreme north. My cabin spends more than 12 hours a day at 50 degrees (when its forty below zero outside, you try to keep your place any warmer than that, much less paying for it). They have shown no indication of slowing down, so I doubt that its cold weather. If its not just old age, I would check them out with a vet.

Pink


----------

